# Ultra Boss Pour on?



## misfitmorgan (Jul 15, 2016)

Does anyone use Ultra Boss pour on for their goats/sheep?

I have found a few people saying it cause hair loss where applied down the back, but that was from like 6yrs ago and i dunno if they changed it or not. I've been looking into dairy stuff and i have found a few goat dairies that use the Ultra Boss.

Anyone got any experience with it? Recommend it...hate it.. etc?

Supposedly offers this for inspect/bug protection:
"Ultra Boss Permethrin Insecticide Pour-On on"..."lactating and non-lactating goats to control lice, horn flies and face flies, and to aid in the control of horse flies, stable flies, mosquitoes, black flies and ticks. Use on sheep to control lice and keds.

Horrid ticks here this year, had to put flea and tick treatment on the dogs just for the ticks. Mostly when i was shaving the goats i noticed their bellies are getting ate up by flies, a lot of scabs and such from bitse so thought this might work. It is single application too.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 15, 2016)

I think maybe @OneFineAcre has used this, but I'm not sure.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 15, 2016)

We use a permethrin pour on but not that brand
I looked and I can't find it to tell you what it is
I'll find it this weekend
We haven't had a problem


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 15, 2016)

No, we just use Gordon's or Martin's 10% concentrate. We mix it up bathe them or spray them with it.


----------

